# The great "kamoori breed'' is dieing why ???



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Lots of people do'nt know about this Great Breed and now they are very near to be erased from the surface , I really weep for them .The original Kamoori is now very rear to be found .Me and my friends work very hard to have a pair of the original breed but the female is still not found .We found some but they are not the pure breed we are searching for.... .Last year I bought a real KAMOORI BUCK but he is still alone, some of his pics are as follows:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Love the spots and the ears! I hope you find a pure breed female for him.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

They are a truly beautiful breed, I love their uniqueness!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a gorgeous buck I hope you find him a lovely lady soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

He looks EXACTLY like a Jumanpari?


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

KAMORA :Look! we can do.................................as horse do.
What he is trying to teach him...........................
fill the blank spaces correctly.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Quick learner and better performer :
Saddle back:Sir is this the right way to do ........................ like a horse.
Rustam:I know your Kamora teacher, he thinks that he is a horse.
fill the blank space correctly


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's absolutely gorgeous. I hope you find a doe for him.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous. I hope you find a doe for him.


I think I should buy a KALAHARI doe because they have some resemblance in physique.
Do u agree?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Kalahari look a little more meatier but very close. At least you could have half Kamoori that way.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The head and shoulders are similar but she looks a bit shorter and wider. I think she still might be a good match.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I would breed for half kamooris, as you continue to look for a pure-bred doe. What a beautiful breed, and a noble endeavor to save them.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Gulabi Pateri Goat

I have updated the GULABI PATERI BREED Registry information with some more details and corrections.There are still many facts and information left to show how this breed come to existence.I am still doing some research contacting people who are with some hidden and real facts,It takes lots of time to do this.It has become much more difficult now a days
because of Snatchers.They are working in teams, last night when I was coming to my home they caught me and took me on gun point.They quickly took my mobile phone and my valet with 10750 Rupees which are equals to $100, approximately .It is a big loss for me, it will be very difficult to earn them back.
Plz read out the update of GULABI PATERI BREED.......


Gulabi Pateri Goat


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, a half Kamoori is better than none


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...I am so sorry you were attacked!

Beautiful goats and I agree with the others, if you can find breeds similar in type to breed with your buck and produce some cross breeds, that would probably be better than nothing at all. Hopefully in the meantime, you'll be able to find some purebred does.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

*I am glad to be with kind Human arround me at TGS*



KW Farms said:


> Oh wow...I am so sorry you were attacked!
> 
> Beautiful goats and I agree with the others, if you can find breeds similar in type to breed with your buck and produce some cross breeds, that would probably be better than nothing at all. Hopefully in the meantime, you'll be able to find some purebred does.


I am glad and feel quite normal now.Lots of people response me and shared my pain ,I am really thankful to all of U at TGS and very special thanks for the official members of TGS gave me this Great forum to be with kind human beings.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoa! I'm so sorry for that scary experience!


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

I would love to see more pictures of that breed:lovey:


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

But sorry so much about your experience,that breed fascinates me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yiks..how scary..Im glad you are ok. The breed is beautiful! the doe resemble a very large boer...she would be a pretty cross with the kamoori, best wishes in finding a pure bred doe...


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Plumpers said:


> I would love to see more pictures of that breed:lovey:


AS u like it............
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/huge-healthy-beautiful-153675/#post1485304


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

*REGIONAL DIFFERENCES in KAMORI GOATS.......*

*THE KAMORI GOATS*:
Kamori goats are actually Dairy goats but they have a large body size too.Both male and female gains a good body weight,that is why they are also good for meat production . Kamori are dark brown with light brown or black patches of varying sizes, this variation is due to regional differences.These regional differences also matters there shapes and sizes.Their head is large, nose roman and ears long, wide and drooping.The tail is small. Males and females are both horned like a crown on their head . They are found near Hala and Saeedabad, extending to parts of Nawabshah District.Kamori is an ancient spirit of Sindh or one can say that they are the National identity of Indus valley, just like the Arabian horse of the Bedouin people(nomadic tribesmen of Arabia).
*
REGIONAL DIFFERENCES*
Here are some Pictorial references which can define the regional difference of COLOR PATTERN , SIZES and SHAPES.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

This is what we get when we cross a KAMORI with a PATERI Breed here is an example.........


----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

Usama,

I think you can get your desired Female for Kamori from Exhibition which is set to go on 01 and 02 of March 2014 last year they were selling many Kamori Females and Kids.Hope to see you there.

Regards
Asim


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

USAMARS said:


> I think I should buy a KALAHARI doe because they have some resemblance in physique.
> Do u agree?


I think we need to get some of these in the states! Talk about MEAT.


----------

